# Teichwasser gekippt



## Teichforum.info (25. März 2004)

Hallo,

Ich habe Euer Forum über das Gartenpraxisforum von MSG entdeckt, in dem es empfohlen wurde. 

Wir haben zwar schon sein fast 15 Jahren einen Gartenteich und noch nie Probleme gehabt (auch ohne Filter und jegliche Technik), wegen eines Umbaus, mussten wir unseren Teich aber im vergangenen Herbst übersiedeln. 

Wir sind bei der Gelegenheit von einem Folienteich auf einen ca. 4x2,5 m großen, stellenweise 1 m tiefen Fertigteich umgestiegen. 

Offensichtlich haben wir unseren Teich aber - bauarbeitenbedingt - zu spät im Jahr angelegt. Es konnte sich daher kein ökologisches Gleichgewicht einstellen; über den Winter sind alle Fische verstorben und das Wasser ist gekippt. Es stinkt bestialisch. 

Meine Frage: Ist da noch etwas zu retten (zB mit irgendwelchen Klarwasser-Bakterien etc) - oder müssen wir komplett auslassen, alles putzen und von vorn beginnen? Was meint Ihr sagen die Wasserpflanzen zu unserem gekippten Wasser (tot oder überlebt?). 

Ich wäre Euch für Euren  Rat sehr dankbar. 

lg
me


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. März 2004)

Hallo me (ein richtiger Name wäre ja auch nicht schlecht),

zum Glück kann ich Dir nicht aus Erfahrung weiterhelfen. Ich kann mit aber nicht vorstellen, daß es Sinn macht, das vorhandene Wasser nicht zu entsorgen.

Ich würde tatsächlich den Teich leeren und reinigen. Ob die Pflanzen noch ok sind, wird sich wohl recht leicht feststellen lassen. Sobald die Themperaturen jetzt steigen, müßten sie eigentlich mit dem Austreiben anfangen.

Vielleicht kann Dir hier ja jemand noch bessere Tipps geben.


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. März 2004)

Hallo me,

das ist einer der wenigen mir bekannten Fälle, wo ein Teich einmal richtig "umgekippt" ist. Zumeist kommen die Leuts mit dem Begriff je schon an, wenn ihr Teich nur veralgt ist.

Nein, das Wasser ist nicht mehr zu retten - und der übrige Inhalt des Teiches auch nicht. Es enthält reichlich Giftstoffe. Raus damit und neu anlegen. Es dauert schon lange, bis sich wirklich ein ökologisches Gleichgewicht einstellt - wenn überhaupt. Und bei Fischbesatz gleich zweimal. Es reichen aber schon ausreichend Pflanzen und - je nach Fischbesatz - ein anständiger, passend dimensionierter Filter um normalerweise ein Umkippen zu verhindern. Es ist aber vielleicht ganz sinnvoll, sich den Teich zuerst einmal einlaufen zu lassen (= sich die Pflanzen wenigstens einmal etwas entwickeln lassen), bis man Fische einsetzt.

Meine Empfehlung: Nutze die Gunst der Stunde (Frühling) und lege den Teich neu an - zuerst nur mit Pflanzen. Nach ein paar Monaten dann können auch Fische hinein.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. März 2004)

Hallo me,

herzlich Willkommen.
Ich schließe mich meinen Vorschreibern an. Du wirst wohl das Wasser komplett raus lassen müssen, alles säubern und von vorne Anfangen.
Ich hatte mit meinem ersten Teich das selbe Problem. Das war damals auch ein kleines Fertigbecken. Das Wasser ist gekippt, während ich auf einer Dienstreise war und meine Frau gebeten habe, die Fische zu füttern. Das hat sie auch getan. Dreimal am Tag und jeweils zwei Hände voll. Das hat der kleine Teich nicht verkraftet.
Mach es so wie Stefan es Dir vorschlägt. Erst mit Pflanzen anlegen und dann sich den Teich erst einmal einfahren lassen. Danach erst Fische rein. Natürlich in einem gesunden Maß. Und wenn Fische dann meiner Meinung nach auch einen für den Teich gut deminsionierten Filter. Nächste Woche soll ja das Wetter besser werden. dann ist die beste Gelegenheit.

Viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. März 2004)

*Tja,*

dann werden wir wohl mal auslassen und zum Reinigen beginnen. 

Danke für Eure Tipps!


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Apr. 2004)

*me*

... geschafft. Vergangenes Wochenende haben wir unseren Teich entleert, geputzt und Steine und Schlamm vom Teichgrund herausgeholt (hat wie Kuhdung gestunken). 

Nach der Putzaktion haben wir gleich neu angelegt und auch noch ein paar neue Pflanzen vor allem in der Flachwasserzone gepflanzt (in Teicherde bzw, weil uns die Teicherde ausgegangen ist, zu einem kleinen Teil in ungedüngte Lehmerde aus dem Garten). 

Um sicherzustellen, dass der Teich nicht wieder kippt, haben wir auch ein paar Unterwasserpflanzen hineingegeben. Muss man Unterwasserpflanzen (zB __ Hornblatt) eigentlich im Teichgrund verankern oder nicht?

Sollen wir noch irgendwelche Klarwasserbakterien in den Teich schmeissen oder Sauerstofftabletten? Oder ist das überflüssig/schädlich?

Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps!
me


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Apr. 2004)

*Re: me*



			
				me schrieb:
			
		

> ... geschafft. Vergangenes Wochenende haben wir unseren Teich entleert, geputzt und Steine und Schlamm vom Teichgrund herausgeholt (hat wie Kuhdung gestunken).
> 
> Nach der Putzaktion haben wir gleich neu angelegt und auch noch ein paar neue Pflanzen vor allem in der Flachwasserzone gepflanzt (in Teicherde bzw, weil uns die Teicherde ausgegangen ist, zu einem kleinen Teil in ungedüngte Lehmerde aus dem Garten).



Guten Morgen,

leider ist deine Arbeit noch nicht geschafft, denn das Spiel bei dir fängt gerade wieder von vorne an, durch die eingebrachte Teicherde. Welches Substrat am besten geeignet ist bzw. welche Alternativen du hast kannst du hier nachlesen:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14512

Da es ein Fachbeitrag ist und nicht für "jeden", ist der Zugang nur für die registrierten Mitglieder


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Apr. 2004)

Hallo me,

in diesem Falle muss ich "leider" sagen: Tommi hat leider recht. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist sehr gross, dass die gekaufte Teicherde viel zu stark gedüngt ist. In allen Foren, landauf, landab - nirgendwo kann man lesen, dass jemand schon gute Erfahrung mit käuflicher Teicherde gemacht hätte. Leider suggeriert der Begriff, dass man diese Erde als allgemeines Teichsubstrat verwenden soll. Das ist nicht richtig: Sie ist gedacht für z.B. Seerosen in Kübeln - und selbst bei denen ist man besser bedient mit ordinärer, lehmiger Erde, der man die richtige Dosis Depotdünger beifügt.

Was in dem Fachbeitrag steht (richtig ist, für Mitglieder sind mehr Informationen verfügbar), kurz zusammengefasst: Teichsubstrat muss so nährstoffarm wie möglich sein. Wenn keine Fische gehalten werden, empfehle ich sogenannten Verlegesand (entsteht als Abfall in Kiesgruben und enthält neben feinstem Sand ca. 20 bis 30 % braunen Lehm, wird bei Baustoffhändlern auch unter anderen Handelsnamen angeboten), bei Fischhâlterung groben, gewaschenen Sand ohne Lehmbestandteile.

Tja, zu machen ist ja nun wohl kaum mehr etwas (auch wenn Ihr Euch die Lösung überlegen solltet, nochmal alles raus und das genannte Substrat verwenden). Wenn der Teich aber nochmal umkippen sollte (warum das passiert, kannst Du ebenfalls einem Fachbeitrag über Wasserchemie entnehmen), wisst Ihr wenigstens, woran es liegt. Sorry, dem Eingangsposting konnte ich nicht entnehmen, dass Ihr Teicherde als Substrat verwendet habt.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Apr. 2004)

Wir haben zwei Arten von Teicherde verwendet: Eine billige von Obi - die hat eigentlich wie reiner Lehm ausgesehen. Eine teurere von Compo - die war eher wieder sandig. Wir haben die Teicherde nur für die Pflanzkörbe von Seerosen und Sumpfpflanzen verwendet. Wie gesagt, wir hatten nur vier kleine Säcke (à 20 l) und haben daher auch noch Erde aus einem ungedüngten Garteneck verwendet. Die Erde in unserem Garten ist extrem lehmig. 

Denkt Ihr wirklich, dass bei der geringen Menge Teicherde Probleme entstehen könnten? Wenn ja, was können wir tun? Sollen wir Klarwasserbakterien einsetzen?

Ach ja, und das __ Hornblatt - in einen Pflanzkorb setzen und so am Teichboden verankern oder frei herumschwimmen lassen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Apr. 2004)

Hallo me,

das Problem ist, dass die da unnötigerweise Pflanzendünger untermischen. Na ja, und selbst ungedüngter Lehmboden enthält noch reichlich Nährstoffe, wenn er nicht z.B. unter der Grasnarbe entnommen wurde. 

Auf der anderen Seite sieht die Sache weniger dramatisch aus, als ich anfangs dachte (bin davon ausgegangen, dass der gesamte Teichgrund mit dem Zeugs bedeckt ist). Ich würde es jetzt erst einmal so lassen, wie es ist. Wenn Du die Algen minimieren willst, setzt Du allerdings die einfacheren Pflanzen in Sand, unter den Du 25 % Deines Lehmbodens (oder der Teicherde) mischst.

Klarwasserbakterien halte ich für nicht erforderlich und nicht für sinnvoll (ich denke, es schwimmen ja noch keine Fische im Teich). Macht nur den Hersteller reich.

Wird __ Hornkraut nicht mit einem Gewicht aus Weichmetall geliefert ? Das nicht entfernen, sondern das Hornkraut nebst Gewicht in den Teich werfen. Hornkraut hat zwar Stengel, aber meines Wissens (ich habe kein Hornkraut) keine Wurzeln. Wenn Da kein Gewicht dran ist, einen entsprechenden Kieselstein dranbinden und die Pflanze damit ins Wasser geben.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Apr. 2004)

Also, ich hab mich jetzt registriert und den Beitrag gelesen. Tatsächlich haben wir in unserem Fertigteich nur sehr wenig Substrat verwendet - wir haben einige größere Steine auf einen Haufen gelegt. Die Teicherde haben wir nur in den Pflanzkörben verwendet. 

Sollen wir noch versuchen, weiteres Substrat (Sand) einzubringen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Apr. 2004)

Hallo me,

Substrat sieht eindeutig besser aus, schützt die Folie (zumindest in den oberen Regionen) vor den UV-Anteilen des Sonnenlichts und ist der Boden für die Pflanzen, die sich frei ausbreiten dürfen/sollen, also z.B. Unterwasserpflanzen. Ausserdem dient es den Bakterien, Wasserinsekten  und der Mikrofauna. Ich würde deshalb zu Substrat raten, wenn auch eine sehr dünne Schicht (3 - 5 cm, auf den Schrägen reichen 2 cm). Da Du das Wasser ja kaum wieder abpumpen willst, sieht es mit gewaschenem Sand sehr viel "sauberer" aus als mit Verlegesand. Ich habe meinen gesamten Verlegesand auch erst nachträglich auf die Schrägen aufbringen können. Ergebnis war eine braune Brühe, die sich allerdings nach 6 bis 8 Wochen geklärt hat.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Apr. 2004)

DANKE an alle und insbesondere an die Moderatoren! (wir werden also noch etwas Sand als Substrat hineinbringen.)

lg
me


----------

